# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  CC, MOTU, and Dapper Development Status Updates

## TheFridge

<p>Daniel Holbach has posted the latest <a class="glossary-term" href="glossary#term16"><acronym title="MOTU: The &quot;Masters of the Universe&quot; maintainership team">MOTU</acronym></a> Report, <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014335.html">Issue 11</a>. The MOTUs really put Malone (the new Ubuntu bug tracking system) to the test this past month:</p>
<blockquote><p>December was packed with merges, but we’re happy to announce that there are only a very few left. Just to visualize the combined efforts of MOTUs, MOTU wannabes and one-time contributors in that respect: we generated around 3300 Malone mails.</p></blockquote>
<p>Jane Weideman <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-January/000050.html">posted</a> the latest Dapper Development Status Update, complete with a nifty color chart to hang on your <em>real</em> fridge. These status updates are a good way to track the progress of Dapper from a safe distance. The next meeting is scheduled for Thursday 12 January 2006 at 08:00 UTC.</p>
<p>The Community Council also had it’s <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014451.html">first meeting</a> of the new year. Fabio Nogueira, Lucas Duailibe, Lorenzo Sfarra, Brian Burger, Michael Banck, Raphaël Pinson, and Brian Shumate were recognized for their hard work on Ubuntu and made members. The next meeting will be on Tuesday 24 January at 21:00 UTC.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

